
40 Lessons from 40 Years of Apple Ads [pdf] - allenleein
https://marketingtrends.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/AppAds.pdf
======
natmaka
My take on one:
[http://makarevitch.org/rant/itoffer.html](http://makarevitch.org/rant/itoffer.html)

